# Acer AL1715 TFT Defekt???



## ezine (28. Januar 2008)

habe ein Acer AL1715 im dual view modus die ganze zeit zu laufen...hatte gestern abend mein desktopbild geändert und war ne weile nicht am rechner...beide bildschirme sind auf standby gelaufen...jedenfalls bin ich wieder am rechner und es funktioniert nur noch ein monitor bei mein Acer kam kein bild mehr...status lampe grün...hatte den monitor an mein anderen rechner angeschlossen und es kommt nur zum anfang das bild Acer und dann garnix mehr beim hochfahren bleibt ebenso alles schwarz und die status lampe grün...hatte treiber wie kabel gewechselt passiert garnix...settings im monitor ebenso auf standard gestellt...
das wo ich mich an den dualview gewöhnt hatte---

vieleicht könnt ihr mir helfen von tft hab ich kein plan woran das liegen könnte...


----------



## ED101 (28. Januar 2008)

Wie jetzt bei allen anderen mit dem Problem, auch bei dir die Vermutung, das die Hintergrundbeleuchtung ausgefallen ist. Statusleuchte grün und kein Bild klingt danach. Versuch einfach mal dein Monitor von hinten anzuleuchten. Wenn du dann leicht was erkennst, geht auch in einem hellen Raum dann ist es die Hintergrundbeleuchtung


----------



## Triple-Y (28. Januar 2008)

aber er sieht ja das Acer Logo beim einschalten? sollte die hintergrundbelechtung nicht dann funktionieren?


----------



## ezine (28. Januar 2008)

mhhh...seh da auch nix hab grad die lampe an den lüftungslöchern gehalten....seh da nichmal schrauben um die rückwand abzunehmen...ist jetzt fast gute drei jahre alt aber der tft kann doch nich von einer auf der anderen minute kaputt gehen...wie gesagt komm noch in das tft menü rein und seh kurz acer das wars dann...


----------



## ED101 (29. Januar 2008)

Also das TFT Menü siehst du die ganze Zeit? Wenn ja ist es nicht die Hintergrundbeleuchtung. Das Logo bzw irgendein Bild kurz sehen ist meist so bei defekter, die springt kurz an und geht dann wieder aus. 
Hat dein Monitor DVI + Analoganschluss?


----------



## ezine (29. Januar 2008)

das menü seh ich wenn ich auf die menütaste drücke...der tft hat noch ein analogen anschluss VGA...

versteh nur nich wie das von einer auf der anderen sekunde passieren kann und nich vorher irgendwelche fehler anzeigt ein flimmern oder die farben nicht richtig darstellt wie beim fernsehr...


----------



## ED101 (29. Januar 2008)

Da reicht nur wenn ein Widerstand kaputt geht. Versuch mal den Testweise über VGA anzuschließen.


----------



## ezine (29. Januar 2008)

ähmm...meint mit noch also der hat nur ein analogen VGA anschluss ...gibt es noch ne andere möglichkeit den monitor zu testen was damit genau ist...??? mit der alternative LAMPE von hinten geht jedenfalss nix oder ich brauch ne brille


----------



## ED101 (29. Januar 2008)

Wenn ist es nur sehr schwach zu sehen. Sonst wird es sehr schwer wenn du schon Kabel und Anschlüsse (an der VGA) getauscht hast. Wenn du dein DVI -> VGA Adapter nutzt den auch mal noch tauschen.


----------



## ezine (29. Januar 2008)

da ist nichmal was mit schwach... habe mir auch von acer den monitor treiber mal runter geladen...nix passiert ebenso graka treiber...habe das VGA kabel + neuen DVI adapter von mein asus tft genommen...ebenso nix passiert...naja wie es aussieht kann ich den tft an ein bastler weiter geben...


----------



## ED101 (29. Januar 2008)

Klingt sehr danach


----------



## ezine (29. Januar 2008)

mhhh...naja mal schauen vieleicht hat ja jemand noch ne idee aber ich dank dir erstmal für deine hilfe...


----------

